# Do gloves that last longer than a year exist?



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I've tried all sorts of brands and they all **** out around 6 to 8 months ........

I'd really love to get a pair that doesnt fall apart for a year or God forbid maybe 2 years. 

Ps I have one spec. The gloves have to have descent knuckle protection.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Yes.

oh, you want suggestions? Ways back i had gloves that were basically same as motox gloves, lasted pretty long. Lots of people also use Mechanix gloves and similar.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Been running into the same problem the last few years. For the money they charge, you'd think they could make something that:

The stitching doesn't pull out
The fingers don't wear through in less than 10 rides
Are at least kind of comfortable
I don't have $$$ to guinea pig this stuff, so completely agree w/OP. While my criteria don't include knuckle protection, it wouldn't be a bad thing. Tried a couple different pairs of PI and one pair of Fox Rangers, but...

What glove doesn't just die under normal riding conditions?
(simply answering "yes" is less than helpful)


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

Ketlmtn make gloves are the only gloves that I have found that lasted the swamp season here. But they don't have protection on them.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't seem to be particularly hard on my gear. That said, it seems like gloves are gloves and generally subjected to the same wear and tear mulitplied by the amount of riding. Maybe whether you're sweaty or not or crash a lot are rider-variables. I sweat profusely, but don't crash much.

I have had a pair of Dakine Cross-X for several years. A seam opened in my thumb web (don't know if stitching or fabric and haven't studied) after a year or so and I thought they were on the way out. That was more than a year ago, maybe almost two. The tear hasn't grown and it doesn't affect function in the least.

They have good knuckle protection and seem well-ventilated, but my hands are going to sweat regardless and I'm in Texas so it's hot af pretty much year round.

I do wash them with some frequency because they start to smell like cheese and may walk away if I don't.

I also try to grab a pair on sale to have in reserve. I have had the reserve pair for the better part of a year without needing to go to them. Maybe it would be good to rotate them, I dunno.


----------



## Sucker Punch (9 mo ago)

'Mountain bike' gloves are overpriced and fragile. I've been wearing Mechanix M-Pact gloves for years. You can get them at any auto parts store for $25 and they last forever and offer way better protection than any mountain bike specific glove.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Then they'd cost 3-4 times as much so would it really matter?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Work gloves from home improvement stores or auto parts stores seen to work pretty well for me.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

My pinky poked through the glove on the first ride on my current pair. It was an easy mend but my main complaint is sizing. I've always worn large but now large fits like medium. It's bad enough that I no longer order gloves online.


----------



## dsciulli19 (Apr 14, 2014)

I use and have used for a while now the Fox "Dirtpaw" gloves. I believe they are from Fox's motocross line of equipment and they have way better knuckle protection than their Non-DH gloves. I usually get about 2 years out of my gloves, riding about 4 hours per week, YMMV. I know some that use "Ironclad" work gloves from Grainger.com, and also mechanix gloves with good results.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Welding gloves would last a while I reckon. 

I usually just buy 2-3 pairs of any glove I like (currently Handup) on deep discount in winter. Then cycle them over the riding season. Gloves take a beating, especially with new grips. Need to have realistic expectations I guess.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

dsciulli19 said:


> I use and have used for a while now the Fox "Dirtpaw" gloves. I believe they are from Fox's motocross line of equipment and they have way better knuckle protection than their Non-DH gloves. I usually get about 2 years out of my gloves, riding about 4 hours per week, YMMV. I know some that use "Ironclad" work gloves from Grainger.com, and also mechanix gloves with good results.


Yeah, my first pair of MTB gloves were dirtpaw and they were pretty good, but a size too small. I bought them at a store and made a mistake in that they felt ok, but I knew I needed XL, not L. I consider them to be quite comparable to the Cross-X, but are harder to find on sale.

I've looked at some work gloves, but they seem pretty bulky and hot. There are some, like the Mechanix Covert M-Pact that seem light and ventilated, but they're as or more expensive than mtb gloves.

My solution to the price is to find them on sale.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

If you don't use them much, sure 

I also just stock up when some I like are on sale.


----------



## beeristasty (Jan 22, 2004)

Sucker Punch said:


> 'Mountain bike' gloves are overpriced and fragile. I've been wearing Mechanix M-Pact gloves for years. You can get them at any auto parts store for $25 and they last forever and offer way better protection than any mountain bike specific glove.


I use those around the house - they are pretty stout gloves. I use Mechanix Tactical Specialty 0.5mm Covert gloves since I mainly ride xc and don't need the extra protection, but wanted extra ventilation and a little extra bar feel. So far they've held up way longer than the Fox gloves that started disintegrating after the 3rd or 4th ride, for about 1/2 the cost. Money well spent.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

You rotate multiple gloves so they don't wear out 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Mechanix


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

Depends on how you ride. Back when I rode in crappy conditions and did a lot of DH, I'd usually go through 1-2 pairs of gloves every year. These days I do a lot less DH and rarely ride in crappy conditions so my gloves usually last 2-3 years.


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

the Leatt MTB gloves hold up really well. Super comfy, and work with touch screens.


----------



## reginald (Apr 26, 2012)

Harbor freight cheap HARDY gloves are my favorites. Basically a mechanics knockoff for about 7$ a pair


----------



## Zeroselect (Aug 12, 2021)

I use Alpine Star Radar MX Gloves. I have had them for 2 years and still going strong.


----------



## phorest (Jul 29, 2009)

For mtb-specific, my POC gloves have held up really well [just try to get them on sale!]. Second the Mechanix suggestion – I have thinly insulated [no knuckle padding] ones for cool days that seem bomb-proof.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Zeroselect said:


> I use Alpine Star Radar MX Gloves. I have had them for 2 years and still going strong.


Fail, no knuckle protection.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I need a glove that won't fly away when I leave one on the trunk of my car...


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I usually go for mx gloves and try several pairs out each year, I'm happy if I can get six months out of a pair. I do ride about 15-20 hours a week so they do get used. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Sucker Punch said:


> 'Mountain bike' gloves are overpriced and fragile. I've been wearing Mechanix M-Pact gloves for years. You can get them at any auto parts store for $25 and they last forever and offer way better protection than any mountain bike specific glove.


I just bought a pair of M-Pact (in Grey) from the Mechanix website. They are on sale right now for $14.99. Less than $20. tax & shipping. My 6 month old FOX rangers are torn and falling apart. By comparison to these M-Pact's, the FOX rangers don't have much protection at all. I'll just have to write FOX on them with a sharpie


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Man, these are freaky:





__





SpeedKnit™ M-Pact® D3O® SD5EP08 | Mechanix US


Buy SpeedKnit™ M-Pact® D3O® SD5EP08 at Mechanix US.




www.mechanix.com


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I’ve been wearing the same pair of leather Kitsbow gloves for five years. They’re still in great shape.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

evasive said:


> I’ve been wearing the same pair of leather Kitsbow gloves for five years. They’re still in great shape.


They look good quality, just not enough knuckle protection.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Nat said:


> Man, these are freaky:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Lego makes knuckle protection for those, they just snap in.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

ok, looks like mechanics gloves are worth looking into. I'll dive into that rabbit hole.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Giro Trail Builder, non padded, no real knuckle protection, lasted longer than any other gloves, occasional stitching repairs, but no finger or palm wear out, two pairs have lasted two years, washed every couple months, still going strong.

I have the Mechanix gloves, a few kinds, just don't fit that well.

When ya gonna finish my rack with the swing away?


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Nat said:


> Man, these are freaky:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id get those just cause theyre so freaky! 
cut resistance bonus for those pesky two legged trail crazies.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

reginald said:


> Harbor freight cheap HARDY gloves are my favorites. Basically a mechanics knockoff for about 7$ a pair


 I like the cheaper Hardy gloves, the $4.99 ones, sometimes on sale for $3.99. They have minimal knuckle padding, smear some rtv silicone on there? - I don't run into much with my knuckles so I don't care about that. They have no palm padding, which I like, and they're good down to about freezing for me, and they hold up quite well, they're good for yardwork and trailwork too.


----------



## Zeroselect (Aug 12, 2021)

plummet said:


> Fail, no knuckle protection.


If you want Knuckle Protection get the any of the other gloves with it. I ride my dirt bikes with knuckle protection but for sum reason I just prefer no additional padding for MTBing.


----------



## celler (Oct 14, 2012)

dsciulli19 said:


> I use and have used for a while now the Fox "Dirtpaw" gloves. I believe they are from Fox's motocross line of equipment and they have way better knuckle protection than their Non-DH gloves. I usually get about 2 years out of my gloves, riding about 4 hours per week, YMMV. I know some that use "Ironclad" work gloves from Grainger.com, and also mechanix gloves with good results.


Agree. Fox Dirtpaw is my go to glove for Moto. They do have a padded palm which for Moto I like. For mtn biking I have no preference to palm padding or not.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

WHALENARD said:


> I think Lego makes knuckle protection for those, they just snap in.


May be threaded?


----------



## snow snakes (Sep 13, 2021)

Flylow’s bike gloves are _relatively_ cheap and have a big leather patch across the knuckles which has been great, protection-wise. Haven’t had mine for two years yet but they’re holding up really well.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Party Hardcore, Ride gloveless


----------



## Original Goose (Jan 15, 2004)

celler said:


> Agree. Fox Dirtpaw is my go to glove for Moto. They do have a padded palm which for Moto I like. For mtn biking I have no preference to palm padding or not.


Well that's interesting. I've been alternating through three pairs of Dirtpaw gloves for the last few years and until this moment I had no idea they were considered moto gloves. Anyway, they have a protection level that I like, the padding is fine but not needed, and they seem to have held up better than other gloves I've used over the years. That said, one of my pairs has some stitching pulling out, and another pair has got some tears in the fingers after close contact with a tree. The third set is going strong.


----------



## Augustus-G (Jun 21, 2019)

I've had very good results with Handup Gloves. Going on my third year with a set I ride about three times a week with.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

evasive said:


> I’ve been wearing the same pair of leather Kitsbow gloves for five years. They’re still in great shape.


Second this. The Highlines are not the cheapest at $60, but well worth it.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Fox f$%k off. 

Dirtpaws dont have enough knuckle protection.

I've had several pairs of bombers. They last about 5 months.


----------



## Juansan (Dec 30, 2020)

Gloves since 1936 Makers of the best ski gloves for years, now making bike gloves "Expensive," I've been using the Ergo Grip Enduro for about two seasons, so far they are holding up, a little on the warm side however. I don't think they make a glove with knuckle protection.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Taroroot said:


> Id get those just cause theyre so freaky!
> cut resistance bonus for those pesky two legged trail crazies.


I'm sure I'd try to wipe my nose while wearing those and end up shredding my face.


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

Get thee to your local Ace Hardware. Their own branded gloves are burly and cheap. 
Also second the Hardy recommendation. (Home Depot)
If you must buy "branded" gloves, I've gotten a couple seasons out of the MX category Fox Pawtector. They're not as cheesy as the MTB specific gloves, but also not as tough as the Ace or Hardy gloves. Still dumb money.


----------



## The Dairy Farmer (Oct 14, 2013)

beeristasty said:


> I use those around the house - they are pretty stout gloves. I use Mechanix Tactical Specialty 0.5mm Covert gloves since I mainly ride xc and don't need the extra protection, but wanted extra ventilation and a little extra bar feel. So far they've held up way longer than the Fox gloves that started disintegrating after the 3rd or 4th ride, for about 1/2 the cost. Money well spent.


How is the faux suede and leather in the heat and humidity? Do they get soaked with sweat?


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

I think I have three or four pairs of gloves. I doubt I'd use any on consecutive rides unless I was away on a trip. I barely bother with too much padding on the knuckles but the last few pairs of Dakine gloves have held up really well.
I did have a pair of Oakley gloves way back with plastic knuckles and they lasted an absurdly long time.

Still think the key is multiple pairs. I must have at least seven pairs of golf shoes and the oldest are a decade old, I'd go through a single pair each year until I started buying multiple pairs and rotating them.


----------



## beeristasty (Jan 22, 2004)

The Dairy Farmer said:


> How is the faux suede and leather in the heat and humidity? Do they get soaked with sweat?


Yeah, but in the summer months everything I'm wearing is basically fully saturated. I haven't noticed any problems with hands slipping on my ESI Chunkies, if that's a question.


----------



## King of Pentacles (10 mo ago)

I use Firm Grip gloves from Home Depot. They’re a little thicker and tougher than official MTB gloves, are low profile, are touch screen compatible for phones, and 1/2 the price of MTB name brand gloves. There’s a lot of their models that will work. I use these: Xtreme Fit - Firm Grip


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

Every pair of gloves I have had, regardless of brand, have lasted 3 or so years. There were a few pairs that I did need to do a little sewing on though to stretch thier life span out


----------



## TheOtherOne (Jul 27, 2020)

I purchased a pair of Fox Dirt Paws last summer. Within about a month one of the seams failed. Replaced under warranty by LBS. Those lasted a few more months then the Velcro on the left glove failed and won't stay closed. Sucks because I like the gloves. Went back to the fingerless gloves I got at Performance in 2015. They just won't wear out. Padding is gone, Velcro is about shot, they are faded to almost white color but they are still holding together. Will need to find a decent pair of full gloves before winter though.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Best gloves I've had were Dainese. Thin leather with carbon fiber knuckle protection. So comfy I used them for XC. Then lost one. They no longer make them.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Rocky Mtn said:


> Every pair of gloves I have had, regardless of brand, have lasted 3 or so years. There were a few pairs that I did need to do a little sewing on though to stretch thier life span out


Impressive, if I can get six months out of a pair I am happy and that is with sewing them up a few times. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------

